
Google Developer Documentation Style Guide - rodionos
https://developers.google.com/style/
======
fabatka
I never considered this, but actually reserving IP addresses and telephone
numbers for using in examples and fiction (as listed in the Example domains
and names section) must be necessary. I'm curious how effective a prank would
it be to switch an example phone number to a real one in a documentation that
is read frequently.

Also, hallelujah for this: "In document titles and page headings, use sentence
case. That is, capitalize only the first word."

~~~
HankB99
867-5309 is a phone number that can't be used anywhere (at least where phone
numbers take that format.)

~~~
panarky
It's from an old Tommy Tutone song.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WTdTwcmxyo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WTdTwcmxyo)

------
rodionos
Here's the Microsoft Guide, for comparison: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/style-guide](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/style-guide).

This season it's 'select ... button'.

------
j10sanders
I did not realize that 'crazy' is considered Ableist language:

Not recommended: There are some crazy outliers in the data.

Recommended: There are some baffling outliers in the data.

[https://developers.google.com/style/inclusive-
documentation#...](https://developers.google.com/style/inclusive-
documentation#ableist-language)

~~~
heyoni
That’s crazy...

Hooray, low effort comments!

